# NDS-Card Site DHL Order



## Sevenbolts (Oct 19, 2017)

Hello Everyone!
On Monday I've done an order to _*NDS Card (GBATemp's Sponsor)*_ and everything went flawlessly _'till the Tracking Shipping Infos._
After I've sent an E-Mail to them and waited a day, I've received the *DHL's* Tracking Number stuck at "Shipment information received" Status for a day now.
So I've contacted again Mr Xiao and He told me that It's a DHL problem and I have to wait for further tracking details.
Suspicious, I contacted 2 times DHL's Customer Service and They told me that Mr Xiao never gave them the package.
So, what should I do now?
Who is Right? Who si Wrong?

Have you ever ordered by *NDS Card Site* selecting the *DHL Shipping?*
And if so, how much time did you wait before a concrete Tracking Shipping Number?

*Updated 10-20-17:*
The order left Hong Kong right now and It's coming to me. Mr Xiao has been very kind with his answers and explainations.
He said 1-2 business time after tracking number to leave and he was right.

*Updated 10-23-17:*
It took 3 working days w_ith DHL to arrive_. 100% recommended and trustworthy.
Everything works fine.


----------



## Kian808 (Oct 21, 2017)

So it isnt a scam and i can order a r4i sdhc 3ds rts?


----------



## AyanamiRei0 (Oct 21, 2017)

NDS-Card has never been a scam and won't be ever like I ordered a flash cart and it got lost in the post so they sent me another completely free of charge.

They are highly trusted.


----------



## Kian808 (Oct 22, 2017)

AyanamiRei0 said:


> NDS-Card has never been a scam and won't be ever like I ordered a flash cart and it got lost in the post so they sent me another completely free of charge.
> 
> They are highly trusted.


okay well ive ordered my card and sent him the money


----------



## Sevenbolts (Oct 23, 2017)

With DHL It took 3 working days. 100% recommended and trustworthy. 
Everything works fine.


----------

